# Top Kibbles



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Let me say first off, that on any given day I might feel differently about how I would list No's 6-20. I also admit that their are some other very good kibbles out there that could/should be on this list. Like Pinnacle. I also believe that Orjein is the by far the best dog food kibble made today BUT I also admit with them bringing in a big time investor, that might/could change. Orijen's 6 fish and Reg. Red formula's are in my opinion theeee best 2 dog food made today. I feed one cup of 6 fish in the AM because of cost and the fact I believe in a lot of fresh meat. I know you guys like to gang up and bash me and feel free, I have big shoulders.

1. Orijen
2. Horizon Legacy
3. Acana
4. Evo
5. Wellness Core
6. Blue Wilderness
7. Instinct
8. Artemis
9. Fromm
10.  Merrick
11.  Taste Of The Wild
12.  By Nature
13.  Earthborn Holistic
14.  Go Endurance
15.  Natures Logic
16.  Wellness super 5
17.  Timberwolf
18.  First Mate
19.  Annamaet
20.  Chicken Soup


This is 4 of the best cheaper dog foods made today and they are not in order by quality, but by price factor.


1. Whole Earth Farms
2. Kirkland
3. Pulsar
4. Heathwise


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Wellll personally, I still want to know what your top secret job is. Might make you that much more credible, who knows?

Interesting list. I see you didn't include Innova, which is pretty popular. Any reason? (And no, it didn't work out for my dog, but that's another story.)

My oldest has turned *miracle* corners on Natural Balance Lim Ing. I notice you don't have that one, either?

Other dog is on 4Health... also missing from your list.

But hey, I have one dog on TOTW.. so I made one of your preferences!

I'd like to know your criteria for the basis of this list.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a secret and it will stay that way.
I have heard to many people having issues with Innova and I used to feed it. My dog was fed C.N. and all of sudden he has issues with it, can you say p&g.
How about me not listing Solid Gold or Canidae, I thought those would be brought up 1st.
4heath is OK and I hear it is a good buy, but is not in my area.
Because I made up the list.
Actually I have tried a lot of these, not because I had to, but just to try them on Tony and see how he did on them.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

To anyone who reads this who is looking for feeding advice: this list and any other best/worst lists are subjective. Each dog is an individual and some dogs cannot tolerate higher quality foods. Do the research, pick a kibble, and let your dog decide whether it is a good fit or a different kibble is required.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Evo's number 4, but you've said multiple times you would never trust P&G. Please explain.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I give my dogs Eagle Pack and have for years with no problems...nope not on your list


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Of your list, I have tried Wellness Core and Super5, Orijen, and TOTW. I have also tried Natural Balance Limited Ingredients. My dogs didn't care for the Orijen. I liked NB because the calcium/phosphorus ratios were good for a large breed pup and helped my pup's downed pasterns. I didn't like that it contained a lot of sweet potato and caused my dogs to poop about 5 times a day. With 4 dogs, it led to A LOT of poop clean up and a yard that quickly turned into a hazard dump. TOTW is a good brand, but misleading in that it is an ALL LIFE STAGES food. It is not, and unfortunately my pup may have had some issues because of it.

The Super5 mix was probably my favorite and what my dogs liked the most, but my female is allergic to grains and it caused her to break out in terrible patches and scabs. Beyond that, she probably had one of the most beautiful coats than anything I've fed her on the Super5. They didn't like the Wellness Core as much, but I kept them on it a few months. Eventually, I gave up and turned to completely raw. I don't know about the order, but I think this is a good list of Kibbles with a few names that could be added.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Taste of the Wild has a puppy food now. I just bought some because it has no chicken or grain and I was in a pinch with the dog who has ingredient issues. She did great on a Prairie Instinct limited ingredient food. Need to get an order in so not restricted to local food choices.

Sometimes feed Orijen and Acana and all the dogs look great and seem to feel great when on those. I do have dogs who do pretty darn good on them some Diamond food, but the Shepherds generally are not easy keepers like the Catahoula, Shelties and Beagle here.


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

We have been through the ringer with foods...

Both our Rotti's (past and present) have sensitive stomachs. Those guys can CLEAR a room with their gas and their poops, uggg!! And all my GSD's have been picky eaters. Add to that we moved overseas for awhile and it was harder to get certain foods...yeah we have tried them all!!

Years ago (before moving to Japan and prior to P&G taking over), our guys were on INNOVA and did really well on it. It was not possible to keep them on it overseas so we had to switch to ProPlan as it was one of the only foods that all the dogs would eat and was always stocked at the commissary.

We tried putting them back on INNOVA when we returned, but I no luck, the didn't take to it well. When we brought Taz home he was on Wellness puppy and OMG his poops were horrible. We tried all the high quality foods of like quality with NO luck. Then our vet mentioned that with some dogs with sensitive stomachs, foods like Wellness were just too rich for their systems and to try and look for something lower in protein.

The best luck we have is with Acana Pacifica (gas is still bad, but poops better). Best all around for my crew - Blue Buffalo Fish and Sweet Potato. No gas, firm stools 1-2x a day and nice coats!

Now with Roo, she is on INNOVA large breed but is "iffy" about eating it (although she eats it much better than the Purina she was on when we got her). Roo REALLY wants the big dogs food. I tried looking for a large breed puppy food that is fish based, but no luck.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am ditching TOTW. My current bag has a funky odor so the old guy is getting the Fromm LBPG that Beau is getting and I am calling tomorrow to see if I can get a refund/return on the TOTW. If not, I will pursue with Diamond. Would rather throw away $50 than feed it.

I used Natural Balance LID and do think it is a bit low in protein and fat but when my female had a major flea allergy issue it helped calm things down. But, yet, I think it is now another Diamond product.

I have some concerns about the quality of the ingredients in the TOTW (if I recall the ash is rather high) anymore and don't put a lot of faith in Diamond so that kills a lot of foods in the list for me.

Ash is terribly high on the Evo and it did a number on Grim's urine and bloodwork 

For now, I am staying with the Fromm. Every inquiry I have made to the company has been promptly answered and they are the only one who talks about HAACP and GMPs on their web page. Plus, several people I respect have made the choice. The odor is always good and the food always seems fresh. I like the one way valve in the bag too. But I am not sure I really like the ingredients in the Four Star Line; If I fed them it would not be the grain free but the line with grain is lower in protein than I like.

As far as human quality ingredients (and the Fromm meats are USDA which means a *little* more. Not so sure these days.....) Having seen what leaves the chicken processor for rendering [which includes trash and plastic bags; I used to see them loading the trucks when I bought 'frames' for feeding] I have no problem feeding offal but not plastic and not diseased animals.

Grains? I am not sure white potato vs grains are all that different to a dog. The one point Sable made that stuck with me was the solanine and I imagine culled potatoes with green skin would work their way into dog foods. Personally, I would prefer sweet potatoes only

Concerning folks ganging up on you. Put a chip on the shoulder and folks will knock it off. Would not have said anything had you left out that part.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I mainly feed raw it's been about 2 months since my boy had kibble but I do keep a small bag on hand and he does good on Acana grainfree, I switch between the different varieties and have had no issues.

From about 2 months to 4 months old I fed Innova LB puppy he did ok on it but his poop was no where near as firm as it was on Acana.

There are so many kibbles to choose from & so many opinions on all of them. I think it really causes stress for alot of owners and it's confusing.

If your dog has firm poop, coat is healthy w/ no odor, no itchies & clean eyes by all means keep feeding whatever you are feeding.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> It's a secret and it will stay that way.
> I have heard to many people having issues with Innova and I used to feed it. My dog was fed C.N. and all of sudden he has issues with it, can you say p&g.
> How about me not listing Solid Gold or Canidae, I thought those would be brought up 1st.
> 4heath is OK and I hear it is a good buy, but is not in my area.
> ...


You keep bashing P&G but still list Evo and Healthwise. Did your super secret job fail to inform you that they were Natura Pet products and also made by P&G now?

Edited to add I currently feed Fromm Gold LBP to both of my dogs and they are doing well on it. Their 4Star line is also excellent and their customer service is the best I have experienced yet. Their Classics line is a very good less expensive option as well. 

Were I to be ranking foods, these days I would be more likely to do so using the criteria of good manufacturing processes that are tightly controlled by the label with a strong preference for in house manufacturing. Quality ingredients mean nothing if one cannot trust the company or their facilities.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Evo's number 4, but you've said multiple times you would never trust P&G. Please explain.




I feed California Naturals and my dogs do fabulous on it.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

DianaM said:


> To anyone who reads this who is looking for feeding advice: this list and any other best/worst lists are subjective. Each dog is an individual and some dogs cannot tolerate higher quality foods. Do the research, pick a kibble, and let your dog decide whether it is a good fit or a different kibble is required.


Absolutely correct. That's why I tried so many. My can not tolerate Merrick or Instinct, but I still put them on the list because they are top of the line dog foods. I have also heard of a dog not tolerating Orijen.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

GrammaD said:


> You keep bashing P&G but still list Evo and Health wise. Did your super secret job fail to inform you that they were Natura Pet products and also made by P&G now?


That's because I have not heard of anyone having issues with these 2 after p&g took over. HEATHWISE is only on the list as a cheap food. Which means I would feed it over other cheap dog food such as those food made by purnia. I am well informed on who owns what, take overs, investments, etc. Nice try on the bash thooooo...


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Absolutely correct. That's why I tried so many. My can not tolerate Merrick or Instinct, but I still put them on the list because they are top of the line dog foods. I have also heard of a dog not tolerating Orijen.


So why push this list? It would be better to educate people on what to look for and WHY as opposed to pushing brands than can (and do) get sold out to larger companies. Quality can differ one year to the next. People need to understand the reasoning behind what makes a quality food rather than blindly follow advice and pick a food by brand. They also need to understand why certain ingredients should be avoided if possible but that those ingredients are not a deal-breaker. In the end, it's about the best quality food on which the dog thrives best.


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> That's because I have not heard of anyone having issues with these 2 after p&g took over. HEATHWISE is only on the list as a cheap food. Which means I would feed it over other cheap dog food such as those food made by purnia. I am well informed on who owns what, take overs, investments, etc. Nice try on the bash thooooo...


And I know of many people who have had trouble with every single product on your list. Feeding dogs is subjective. And I am not quite sure why you think anyone cares, or should care, about your subjective opinion? 

No bashing from me. I hardly think it necessary.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Let me say first off, that on any given day I might feel differently about how I would list No's 6-20. I also admit that their are some other very good kibbles out there that could/should be on this list. Like Pinnacle. I also believe that Orjein is the by far the best dog food kibble made today BUT I also admit with them bringing in a big time investor, that might/could change. Orijen's 6 fish and Reg. Red formula's are in my opinion theeee best 2 dog food made today. I feed one cup of 6 fish in the AM because of cost and the fact I believe in a lot of fresh meat. I know you guys like to gang up and bash me and feel free, I have big shoulders.
> 
> 1. Orijen
> 2. Horizon Legacy
> ...


I'm not exactly sure what your goal is with the post. But if its opinions about your list then I think Taste of the Wild is the best for my dogs. But I feed 50% raw. Side note: Sorry you feel ganged up on. That sucks.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Let me say first off, that on any given day I might feel differently about how I would list No's 6-20. I also admit that their are some other very good kibbles out there that could/should be on this list. Like Pinnacle. I also believe that Orjein is the by far the best dog food kibble made today BUT I also admit with them bringing in a big time investor, that might/could change. Orijen's 6 fish and Reg. Red formula's are in my opinion theeee best 2 dog food made today. I feed one cup of 6 fish in the AM because of cost and the fact I believe in a lot of fresh meat. I know you guys like to gang up and bash me and feel free, I have big shoulders.
> 
> 1. Orijen Never seen this in any store in my area (NSTIASIMA)
> 2. Horizon Legacy (NSTIASIMA)
> ...


 (NSTIASIMA)

4Health is sold at Tractor Supply, and there is one of those much closer than PetsMart or PetSuppliesPlus -- better foods than PetsMart.

If Prarie and Nature's Logic are the same, then maybe I have seen Nature's Logic.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sasha has been on Orijen Regional Red for hmmmm...2 months now? She is 10 months old, 51 pounds, and she USED to eat 3.5-4 cups total per day. She got a little bit chunky I guess because my trainer said she needs to lose 3-4 pounds. BUT, that being said, they like their dogs very very lean and fit. I had thought she looked perfect :blush: I cut her back on it to assist in the small weight shed and because she is a pretty low energy youngster. I am starting to think it is too rich for her in relation to her natural energy level.

I have also noticed she smells "doggy" most of the time. I have a very sensitive nose but I cannot help but think her coat could smell better. Even after she gets a bath, she smells doggy again within a few days. Not enought to leave any doggy-ness on your hands after petting her, but when she sits or lays near me. Her coat is shiny and lovely but the smell could be improved and she has the itchies fairly often. In Orijen's defense with the itchies, hers may be environmental, I am trying to pinpoint things with the itching. She also is shedding a LOT. More than I would like to see on such a good quality food (Yes, I have had a GSD before so I know they are shedders anyways). My trainer has the school of thought that just because you are feeding "The Best" dog food does not necessarily mean it is the best for YOUR dog. I completely agree with this. They all are so darn different! I had fed my 2 chihuahuas every food imaginable until I finally found a winner for them...Nature's Variety grain free Instinct. I feel like the Orijen RR is possibly not the best match for Sasha.

This now has me intrigued with the Horizon Legacy. Tony, have you used both the RR and Legacy? I have not looked at the ingredient list to compare but I am wondering if it has less fat, etc. than the RR because she is a less active youngster than most GSDs her age. Also, any notable coat or doggy odor issues on it?

I am also intrigued with checking more into the Acana lines for all the same reasons.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

where does nutro fall on this list? i


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Zeeva said:


> where does nutro fall on this list? i


While I have no agreements on Tony or his list, I'd say Nutro falls in the "do not feed" list. You'd be better off feeding Alpo, Kibbles N' Bits, Ol' Roy, Purina Dog Chow, ect before you feed Nutro. Go Google about all the animals who are sick and dying from eating their toxic waste. Not even Diamond is bad enough that it's caused so many animals to go into kidney and liver failure like Nutro has.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I love the Fromm line, I have multiple breeds of different sizes and ages, I have fed just about all of them, Gavin my Shepherd boy HATED Orijen, thankfully, lol. I have found the one food they all love, even if offered dry is the Fromm, the food smells rich and fresh and even my uber picky little Chihuahua chows it down, so for the time being they eat Fromm dry mixed with Evo , Merrick and Blue Buffalo Wilderness canned .


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Zeeva said:


> where does nutro fall on this list? i


It doesn't, WHY? This is the Large breed Adult Natural. Tons of potatoes, anytime you see an ingredient named the same back to back tells you that their is a lot of that ingredient in that food. This has 3 potatoes in a row and I don't like 2 of them. Beet pulp, salt and Choline chloride aren't the best of ingredients. To me this looks like a bag of potatoes with salt and some flavoring added.


Lamb Meal (Source of Glucosamine and Chondroitin), Dried Potatoes, Potato Starch, Potato Protein, Sunflower Oil (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Chicken Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavors, Dried Plain Beet Pulp, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Powdered Cellulose, Choline Chloride, Flaxseed, Zinc Sulfate, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Potassium Iodide, Copper Sulfate, L-Carnitine, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Selenium, Vitamin A Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Folic Acid, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I feed both my dogs Precise--Foundation for Sib and senior for my zoe..They are doing well..jan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ChancetheGSD said:


> ..., I'd say Nutro falls in the "do not feed" list... Go Google about all the animals who are sick and dying from eating their toxic waste. Not even Diamond is bad enough that it's caused so many animals to go into kidney and liver failure like Nutro has.


Nutro LBP - I had three sick dogs from that. Jax was smart enough to refuse to eat it. The Boxer, AKA The Garbage Disposals, had large puddles of bloody and diarrhea.

I won't touch anything that says Nutro on it


----------

